# What Classical Music Radio programs do you listen to?



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Does anyone else listen to classical music via radio broadcast? I do a lot of driving for work and keep the music on most of the time, either my recorded music or the radio. There are a few programs I like. 
Performance Today
Exploring Music 
NYPO hosted by Alec Baldwin 
There are a few others I catch from time to time. These programs have introduced me to a lot of great music. 

What, if any classical music radio do you listen to?


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

BBC Radio 3's 'Building a Library' in which every Saturday morning recordings of a classical work are discussed and rejected until one is pronounced the winner. It's always nice when you have the winning disc in your own library.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

David Phillips said:


> BBC Radio 3's 'Building a Library' in which every Saturday morning recordings of a classical work are discussed and rejected until one is pronounced the winner. It's always nice when you have the winning disc in your own library.


I like that programme. I check Radio Times to see what piece of music they are featuring then listen to it myself to prepare!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Classic FM if busy doing housework then sometimes Radio 3.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

I've stopped listening to Radio 3 and Classic FM; too many chatty DJs, adverts, and (these days) I can choose better music (for me) myself. I'm concentrating on re-listening to my CD collection, and buying a few new CDs based on (a) what I like already (b) what my CD guides recommend (c) past listening to Spotify (d) past listening on the radio. Although radio was some use in introducing me to a broad spectrum of classical music I think I'm now able to get a better experience by "going it alone" with my CDs - much better quality & much better choice of music. More expensive, but it's worth it...

P.S. I might make an exception for "Building a Library"... though my guide books, plus web reviews, are usually a better guide!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

20+ years ago I used to listen to the Dutch classical music station (Radio 4) especially when driving on a Sunday afternoon. They had a CD discussion game, in which a panel of three experts gave their opinions - including a fun game in which they had to guess the composer of a piece. Nowadays, I listen to CDs only.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

in pittsburgh i listened to WQED FM 89.3 now in Socal(mins from SA) i listen to 91.5 KUSC (and KFI 640 am 5 am jennifer jones lee)


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I just listen to San Francisco's Classical KDFC sometimes, usually on an online stream, since unfortunately the radio signal is very weak (I also mostly listen to radio in the car and I don't waste classical as "car music").


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

My local NPR station and Sirius XM.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Mal said:


> I've stopped listening to Radio 3 and Classic FM; too many chatty DJs, *adverts*...


Classic FM perhaps, but there are no adverts on BBC Radio 3.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Does anyone else listen to classical music via radio broadcast? I do a lot of driving for work and keep the music on most of the time, either my recorded music or the radio. There are a few programs I like.
> Performance Today
> Exploring Music
> NYPO hosted by Alec Baldwin
> ...


Nice idea for a thread, Ohd.
I listen to the same programs that you listen to, on Chicago's WFMT. At home my wife and I listen to Radio Venice, which is primarily devoted to music only


----------



## Page (Aug 8, 2017)

http://accent4.radio.fr/
https://www.francemusique.fr/


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Classic FM

BBC Radio 3 (it was the Third Programme when I was young, don't see why they had to change it etc etc)

RTE Lyric FM

Of those three, Classic FM when driving or doing housework, Radio 3 when able to concentrate uninterrupted, Lyric FM when I want something eclectic with occasional surprises.


----------

